# Lost Boat & Paddle on the Pine Creek Race



## kelloggshow (Jun 14, 2011)

*thanks!*

Thanks to the Good Samaritans who found our boat in the Numbers and took the time to get out and carry it to the road! On the way down from the race, there it was, just waiting for us!! Good Karma to you!!


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

It was me plus a couple of my friends who corralled your kayak. Kinda worried someone got hurt to see a boat with no one chasing it.

The kayak made it almost to the RR Bridge. Lonely day on the river, if not for us it likely would have continued much further and you are welcome for the retrieval.

I saw no sign of the paddle with the boat.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Looks like another kayak got left in #5 today.


----------



## kelloggshow (Jun 14, 2011)

*Very VERY much appreciated ...*

Would love to meet up, if you're still in the area, and buy you and your friends some beers ... feeling darn grateful!! Remarkably the paddle was found as well!!! That's just crazy to me!


----------

